# Post spawn flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I never cease to be amazed at how much abuse the flathead 
put theirselves through during spawn.










This fish looked like he may have lost 1/3 of his body weight during spawn.

I guess skinny with really long whiskers is his summer look 

He has old scars from previously fanning eggs under submerged limbs
but looks like his belly and sides are rubbed from fanning over limbs 
this year. Maybe rising water levels caused last minute adjustments
to bedding areas.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. You would think they could find a more comfortable home for sure.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

nice fish..deft rough looking though


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I would pay to catch catfish that size!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I would pay to catch catfish that size!


how much?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Real nice flathead!!!!!!!!
Definately has served his time fanning eggs from the looks of him.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

misfit said:


> how much?


30.00+ Ea. Depening on size.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Fish Robby


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish, where did you pull him out of?


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish! what you get him on?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

KatKing
I caught that flathead on a large bluegill.










But he told me he hadn't eaten anything in a couple of weeks and had 
been very busy courting females and fanning and defending eggs. 
He said he would have eaten any live fish he came across that 
would fit in his mouth.


----------

